

Ask HN: What non-standard questions do you ask on interviews? - polyfractal

Jobs should be a good fit for both employer and employee, so asking relevant questions is important for both parties.  A lot of attention is paid to what employers ask you, but what about the other direction?<p>Ignoring obvious questions (salary, benefits, etc), what kind of questions do you ask to make sure you will be working in a fulfilling and stimulating environment?  As talented and in-demand individuals, I'm curious to see what the HN community views as good questions.
======
stonemetal
I usually attempt to ask a software engineering question. Sure it takes an
educated guess on your part but if you know enough about the position to
decide weather or not you want to take it, being able to ask about how they
handled some generic technical problem ought to be easy enough.

------
maytc
I ask my interviewers, some classic behavioral questions like what is you
proudest accomplishment or what is the most difficult aspect of the job. While
it seems ironic, but you would get a lot of insight into their work as well as
insight if this job is right for you.

